# Anxiety Girl



## David Baxter PhD (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Cat Dancer (May 19, 2013)

This is me. LOL.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 19, 2013)

I know. I had a few people in mind when I posted this and you were one of them.


----------



## Banned (May 19, 2013)

I have this on my Facebook. I think it applies to me too .


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 19, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Banned (May 19, 2013)

I feel special.


----------



## rdw (May 20, 2013)

I love it!! Thanks for the laugh -I should print this and hang it somewhere close.


----------

